# General > Farming & Crofting >  Cayuga drakes for sale

## pollywolly

I have two friendly Cayuga drakes looking for a new home. They are ten months old and £10 each. Pick up Watten area. 

 If interested please pm me or contact me on 07917888087.

----------

